# fisher minute mount plow



## chump16

Will a fisher minute mount plow for a 2002 tacoma bolt right up to a 1997 tacoma. I have been reading around and i think someone said the wiring was slightly differnt over the years. If so, whats different and how can i make it work?


----------



## sixspeed

*yes*

Hi!

The frame horns (front frame rails) are the same on the 97 to 2002.

I am 90 per cent sure the lighting harness/plugs are the same too...

good luck!


----------

